# Eingangsstrom bei einem DC/DC-Wandler (oder LDO) berechnen?



## poppycock (17 März 2011)

Hallo,

irgendwie habe ich heute ein Brett vorm Kopf, bitte nicht schimpfen.

Ich formuliere das Problem allgemein:

Ein Netzteil liefert mir maximal 70mA bei 24V Ausgangsspannung.
Nun möchte ich dieses Netzteil für ein 5V-IC benutzen.
Dieses fiktive IC benötigt einen Strom von 150mA bei 5V.
Kann ich einen DC/DC-Wandler von 24V auf 5V benutzen, ohne dass ich den maximalen Strom auf der 24V-Seite übersteige?

Wie muss man denn den Eingangsstrom bei einem DC/DC-Wandler bzw. LDO berechnen?
Ich weiß nicht, wonach ich suchen muss, denn Google ist heute nicht mein Freund! 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Oberchefe (17 März 2011)

Ganz einfach (zumindest wenn man die Verluste nicht berücksichtigt):

150mA bei 5V sind 0,75 Watt.
70mA bei 24V sind 1,68 Watt.

Geht also, sofern es sich nicht gerade um einen Linearregler handelt (der die 19 Volt nur in Wärme umsetzt).

Was Du benötigst:

Wandler mit Trafoprinzip (da muss die DC aber vorher zerhackt werden) oder aber ein Schaltregler. Der schaltet vereinfacht gesagt nur ein und aus. Beim Verhältnis 5/24 ist er etwa ein Fünftel der Zeit ein (also dem Spitzenwert von 150mA), effektiv sind's dann aber nur knapp 30mA.


----------



## DirSch (17 März 2011)

24V x 0,07A = 1,68W (mögliche Eingangsleistung)
5V x 0,15A = 0,75W (benötigte Ausgangsleistung)

Wenn der Wirkungsgrad des Wandlers besser 0,75W * 100% / 1,68W = 45% ist (bzw. die Verlustleistung kleiner 1,68W-0,75W = 930mW) sollte das wohl gehen.

Grüsse, 
Dirk


----------



## poppycock (17 März 2011)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!

Man, ich hätte auch darauf kommen können mit der Leistung zu rechnen.
Jedenfalls blicke ich nun durch das Loch im Brett vorm Kopf! ;-)

Es dankt poppycock


----------

